# Bigotry. An Inherented trait?



## Sixty Nein (Feb 13, 2011)

I must admit that I have problems with bigotry. I don't even know why it's the case, but I just have an extremely large amount of hatred in the core of my body, flowing throughout my veins as if I want those who I don't like to be killed in horrible ways. As such, my heart has been corrupted with the seeds of nationalist socialist energies that have managed to seep their way into my brain and heart. I can't help but think racist thoughts, and also thoughts about killing the homeless, the mentally and physically impaired with all of my might. I even have vivid thoughts of me grabbing a hold of their heads, and smashing it across the wall to the point that their brains won't function, but they will still live. Wasting precious resources on their worthless bodies. These are thoughts that have plagued my mind for decades. Even when I wasn't able to swear. I've had these thoughts for some sort of reason. I wasn't even raised in a particularly racist home, considering that my family would chastise me for wishing ill on the poverty striken and homeless, to the point of being threatened of having my privileges taken away from me.

Is this particular trait of humanity just more powerful from myself. Do I have the genetics to generally act on these base desires to rant about how the homeless should be killed, and how I would generally love for them all to be raped. About whenever I see a woman violently raped on the television, that I cheer on the person who is raping her, because I am also a misogynistic in my bloodline too. Should I get some part of my brain hacked off, or what? Because I'm honestly getting tired of all of this bullshit. I am tired of having the hated tentacles of my national socialistic past grope my soul in every way possible. As if it's my destiny to become a part of the dying hate machine of that particular movement. Am I doomed to this particular fate? Because I honestly wouldn't want to be like those pieces of shit white trash, yet I feel compelled to in my very soul. Maybe I am the reincarnation of a nazi soldier, or even one of the top brass....I don't even know man....I don't even know.

TL;DR: I am like a vampire, but instead of human blood. I just have this compulsive desire to be racist, sexist, classist. Even though I don't want to be that person anymore.


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

I have been pretty 'bigoted' in some periods of my life; I certainly did not get it from either my parents.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

lnteresting.

No, l would say it's a very specific character flaw that a person can either accept responsibility for or not. Perhaps some more general qualities that could lead to it might be partially inheritable. Way more likely that people are just shaped by their environment.

My dad is a racist piece of shit, l'd say we're eerily similar in a lot of ways but we do not share this trait lol. More that we're both overly critical of others at times, l could see this turning into bigotry for someone who isn't very in-tune with their thought process. 

l don't know what would cause someone to just accept their parents views, l always thought my dad was full of it. l don't feel the inborn respect or really a sense of loyalty to him.

TL;DR racism is not a neurological disorder :wink:


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

I saw something about this in a documentary recently that large amounts of hate naturally tends to lead towards prejudice, in fact have you noticed when people are in the heat of anger, they tend to blurt out the most hurtful, negative things. Its easy to become less attached to people and society when you have been angry about it for so long and thus harbour ill feelings and judgements towards it.


----------



## Mr. Meepers (May 31, 2012)

^^ I just wanted to post that picture and it seemed like a good thread to do it in  (I feel bad for that child's future though)


Hmmm, well, if I were to venture a guess ... if you really feel the way you do, it sounds like you believe/feel those groups people not only deserve to be punished, but need to be punished. 
I am wondering if you think they deserve to be punished because you don't relate to those people and you see them as less than human? Or if you do feel like you relate to their situations and you hate yourself and see yourself as less than human? Or in a weird way both of those? Or some other reason entirely?

Perhap it is important to realize that the homeless and rape survivors are no less human than the rest of us and, even if they are hurting and feel "broken", they are still completely human and their life still has value.

Or maybe you enjoy seeing people suffer (for whatever reason)? ... Although, since you are in the advice center, I assume whatever your feelings are, are bothering you .... Whether it is the feelings themselves or noticing that those feelings are not common and looked down on I can not know as I'm not you lol. ... Although, you always seemed pretty nice (except to Dolphins ) on the forum, even before the name change (You had a username that started with a "P" right?) ... okay with a little sarcasm lol

I could always ask if you had a bad experiences with homeless people or women? ... I mean, I know this is not the same, because it has to do with dogs, not people, but I can give you an example of my own life where I know better, but my feelings still don't know better as they are giving a lot of weight to a traumatic experience. I loved dogs, and I still do, but now they terrify the fuck out of me lol. ... I think it was the summer after 7th grade and the neighbor's kids were calling me over. I had a bad feeling, but I ignored it and I went over to talk to them. ... Then I see the neighbor's (unleashed) German Shepherd come from the side of the house and starts running at me (not this dog had bite me once before). To be honest, I thought he was going to try an kill me, so I keep yelling for help as I ran away (I probably engaged his herding instinct by running away). The dog eventually catches up to me, knocks me to the ground, and bites into my leg before my neighbor calls him back ... I don't remember feeling any physical pain, but I know I had to go to the hospital and get stitches. ..... Anyway, from that day forward, I have been terrified of all dogs. ... Of course I'm terrified when a strangers friendly dog tries to jump on me, but even with friend's dogs, when I try to pet them the first few times, my hand is a little shaky and even after I bond with them, I sort of trust them, but I still have some fear ... So, perhaps hate for a whole group of people can come from traumatic experiences as well.


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

A learned way of thinking.


----------



## FlightsOfFancy (Dec 30, 2012)

It's a coping mechanism really. Rather than engage the person individually, assuming something all-encompassing based on superficial traits enables dismissal of them easier; it gives an 'explanation' for what you believe to be behavior/thoughts in discord with what you desire. It happens on this forum except it normally takes the form of typism but occasionally all the isms surface if enough detail is garnered. Some even search such information in times when it has nothing to do with the current topic.


----------



## Raichu (Aug 24, 2012)

Everyone has things they need to work on, and at least you realize it's bad and you want to change. Some people won't even acknowledge that they have faults.


----------



## Marie Claire (Aug 12, 2011)

I've read research that states that prejudice is inborn in humans. We tend to prefer people who are similar to ourselves and mistrust those who are different. This prejudice can be overcome, however. The best way to do so is to get to know people that you are prejudiced against. On the other hand, violence isn't inborn. It concerns me that you hate certain people so much that you want to physically harm them. Learning compassion and empathy are important to becoming a healthy individual. The hate that you feel will eventually take a toll on your own well-being, if it hasn't already. Getting therapy would certainly be beneficial to you.


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

Marie Claire said:


> I've read research that states that prejudice is inborn in humans. We tend to prefer people who are similar to ourselves and mistrust those who are different. This prejudice can be overcome, however. The best way to do so is to get to know people that you are prejudiced against. On the other hand, violence isn't inborn. It concerns me that you hate certain people so much that you want to physically harm them. Learning compassion and empathy are important to becoming a healthy individual. The hate that you feel will eventually take a toll on your own well-being, if it hasn't already. Getting therapy would certainly be beneficial to you.


Yes and no, is it true that people are born homophobic would you say considering much of what we dislike is what we have learnt coming from the environment anyway? Some people are more territorial and pack orientated, true so that would explain how their brain is hard wired from birth to believe in territorial values. Though with regards to fearing those who are different, you made a good suggestion in that we should expose ourselves to what it is that we are being prejudiced towards, to look beyond the surface. I think on the contrary, aggression is inborn and prejudice is a mixture of both but more inclined to believe it is mostly externally influenced.


----------



## Marie Claire (Aug 12, 2011)

mushr00m said:


> Yes and no, is it true that people are born homophobic would you say considering much of what we dislike is what we have learnt coming from the environment anyway? Some people are more territorial and pack orientated, true so that would explain how their brain is hard wired from birth to believe in territorial values. Though with regards to fearing those who are different, you made a good suggestion in that we should expose ourselves to what it is that we are being prejudiced towards, to look beyond the surface. I think on the contrary, aggression is inborn and prejudice is a mixture of both but more inclined to believe it is mostly externally influenced.


Studies with young children have shown that they tend to favor those who are similar to themselves and mistrust those who are different. As children get older, they come to realize that there are good and bad people of every ethnicity. This initial preference has nothing to do with whether or not their parents are prejudiced. Research has also shown that people who like and accept themselves are more likely to accept others and be tolerant of differences. Furthermore, children who go to school and work with children of other ethnicities are much more likely to grow up to be more tolerant. As for violence, it is a learned behavior. If someone grows up in a violent environment, he or she is much more likely to become violent as an adult than someone who grew up in a loving, caring home.


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

I don't know a lot about what is going on with you. I've never been an angry person--I do get angry but it isn't frightening to me.

I think that anger shows us our value orientation in the world. It shows us if we feel in danger. It shows us what we feel is wrong.

You can use regular anger as a sort of compass to find out what you should not do (do not do that which makes you angry when others do it) and when you should change your choices (like if someone is hurting you and you need to walk away or pursue some course of action to remedy the situation).

To me, it sounds like you have kind of an obsession with homeless people and women. Maybe this comes from your own repressions about yourself. The reason why anger teaches us what we should not do is because we often do things we know are wrong, but we repress the fact that we are in fact doing them (and at fault) and we project the "wrongness" onto other people. A remedy might be to look at your own life and accept that you have some qualities that these homeless people have. It's OK not to be perfect, and you should forgive and accept yourself for having these homeless-person qualities. 

Your wanting to hurt homeless people is really you wanting to hurt part of yourself. You can see it's wrong--both the hurt the homeless and also to hurt that part of yourself. The remedy is to identify what bothers you about homeless people and to accept that you also have that quality--and then to choose an intelligent way to deal with it. Is it really that bad? How can you find constructive ways to grow through your weaknesses, rather than wishing to bash their heads in?

But I don't know. I'm not a counselor and I'm not really seething with rage. I am really impressed at how you've articulated this though, and I think that it's evidence that you will be able to grow through this issue. And you don't sound like you've acted on your violent thoughts, so I really do think that they can help you to become happier and more successful via introspection (and that also makes me think it might be more psychological than chemical).


----------



## Scootaloo (Mar 18, 2013)

Personally, I don't understand bigotry at all and I have only ever felt real hate once. A friend of mine was hurt gravely by an intruder who entered her house one night. I wanted to kill him, I wanted him to make him hurt like he had hurt my friend. But it eventually turned into numbness, as always. I'm an isolation kind of person. I generally feel strong emotions, then I bottle them up and put up bricks on my wall. I've got a lot of unsolved problems, but melancholy passive aggressive-ness is so much more rewarding than hatred and violence. I have gay friends, friends of other races, and friends from all walks of life who speak all sorts of languages. Variety makes things interesting. I just don't understand bigotry.


----------



## Sixty Nein (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. However, I honestly don't even know what the origins of this hatred would come from. I generally have the ideal that privileged white folks like myself, generally like to vent out our frustrations on those who we consider to be lesser then us. Even if our superiority complex is subconscious and hardly noticeable at all. I think that the instances of me wanting to become violent with both women, and those who are less fortunate then I am (not even just the homeless) would just be an acceptable way of venting off my frustrations. I also generally like to visit sexist places like 4chan's /r9k/ sub forum for some stupid ass reason. Even whenever I am looking at websites that go through a feminist perspective, I STILL have this urge to just wish ill will towards women and such. I generally believe it's linked towards my inability to actually get the women I want or whatever. So essentially, I am extremely jealous and that's why I am a misogynist in my very core of my being. At least I completely got rid of the antisemitism though.

I still have no fucking clue where my hatred of the homeless, mentally ill and retarded come from. I even had thoughts of doing violent things to those kind of people whenever I was 13, which was before I became a national socialist at the age of 14. I don't really think it's linked to some sort of inferiority complex that I see in myself, because I would generally wish to do violent things to anyone who I thought of as lesser then me. I usually just want to possess those people in a sexual way, if I find them to be attractive.


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

St Vual said:


> Thanks for the replies. However, I honestly don't even know what the origins of this hatred would come from. I generally have the ideal that privileged white folks like myself, generally like to vent out our frustrations on those who we consider to be lesser then us. Even if our superiority complex is subconscious and hardly noticeable at all. I think that the instances of me wanting to become violent with both women, and those who are less fortunate then I am (not even just the homeless) would just be an acceptable way of venting off my frustrations. I also generally like to visit sexist places like 4chan's /r9k/ sub forum for some stupid ass reason. Even whenever I am looking at websites that go through a feminist perspective, I STILL have this urge to just wish ill will towards women and such. I generally believe it's linked towards my inability to actually get the women I want or whatever. So essentially, I am extremely jealous and that's why I am a misogynist in my very core of my being. At least I completely got rid of the antisemitism though.
> 
> I still have no fucking clue where my hatred of the homeless, mentally ill and retarded come from. I even had thoughts of doing violent things to those kind of people whenever I was 13, which was before I became a national socialist at the age of 14. I don't really think it's linked to some sort of inferiority complex that I see in myself, because I would generally wish to do violent things to anyone who I thought of as lesser (who are pretty much always younger, or are mentally unstable) then me. I usually just want to possess those people in a sexual way, if I find them to be attractive.


It might have to do with being privileged and white-- but I know that non-privileged, non-white people feel hatred and can become bigots. I was not talking about an inferiority complex, but more about any kind of shadow complex. We all have shadows--it's where we keep the stuff we can't deal with. 

But if the shadow becomes too large it will start to seem to usurp our own creative power. Maybe you can look at what you hate, specifically, about the homeless. Then you can force yourself to accept that you also have the same qualities--and to actively accept them in yourself. 

Then, instead of having that creative energy locked up in projections against another group of people, you can work with it in yourself, to make your life better. You mentioned both rape and sex in your posts above. It seems like you might have issues with sex and some quality you attribute to the homeless. I would guess it has to do with either dependency or the desire to go against social rules for one's own benefit. We are all dependent on others in some way. It is also completely normal to want to veer from social rules for personal gratification. 

Maybe you view sex as a form of dominance--the way you described your feelings might suggest that you have issues with feeling in control of your life. The thing with projecting onto others is that you do gradually lose a lot of vital energy, and you do become less in control of your life because your energy is put towards maintaining your projections.

If I were to recommend one activity it would be for you to isolate what makes you angry about the homeless, and accept that quality in yourself--while insisting that it is OK to have that quality (though you still reserve the right to choose how you live your own life). Also--most people (male and female) have trouble getting with the people they want. It's not just you. It might not be a bad thing--maybe we tend to want the things that make us grow as people (so they aren't easy to get).


----------



## Scootaloo (Mar 18, 2013)

St Vual said:


> Thanks for the replies. However, I honestly don't even know what the origins of this hatred would come from. I generally have the ideal that privileged white folks like myself, generally like to vent out our frustrations on those who we consider to be lesser then us. Even if our superiority complex is subconscious and hardly noticeable at all. I think that the instances of me wanting to become violent with both women, and those who are less fortunate then I am (not even just the homeless) would just be an acceptable way of venting off my frustrations. I also generally like to visit sexist places like 4chan's /r9k/ sub forum for some stupid ass reason. Even whenever I am looking at websites that go through a feminist perspective, I STILL have this urge to just wish ill will towards women and such. I generally believe it's linked towards my inability to actually get the women I want or whatever. So essentially, I am extremely jealous and that's why I am a misogynist in my very core of my being. At least I completely got rid of the antisemitism though.
> 
> I still have no fucking clue where my hatred of the homeless, mentally ill and retarded come from. I even had thoughts of doing violent things to those kind of people whenever I was 13, which was before I became a national socialist at the age of 14. I don't really think it's linked to some sort of inferiority complex that I see in myself, because I would generally wish to do violent things to anyone who I thought of as lesser then me. I usually just want to possess those people in a sexual way, if I find them to be attractive.


I found your comments on sexual possession incredibly disturbing. You're talking about people, living, breathing people. Women, like myself, are people too. I have a lot of trust issues, and it's mostly because of people with perverted minds who have tried to take advantage of me. It's vitally important that you listen to me here.

1) Women are not objects. Like all people, there are good and bad women. Try to look for the good ones.

3) The mentally ill, homeless, and retarded cannot help who they are or what situation you are in. Hating them does no good. Try, for a moment, to look at the world from their shoes. I once slept under a bridge in just my coat to see what they went through. It was a life changing experience. They suffer, and you cannot hate a person for suffering.

2) Committing any violent crime is wrong. Committing rape or any sexual crime is a new level of wrong. I suggest that if you ever seriously consider raping someone, seek help first. The people put in those situations feel incredible pain, insurmountable terror, and an incredible amount of guilt. It's scarring. There is no excuse for it, and even if it is a trait you inherited you need to seek help before you ever seriously hurt somebody. Thoughts are one thing. Before you pin a girl down and make her most sensitive areas bleed, pick up your phone and get help from a doctor, a police officer, or even a friend. 

In fact, if this thought is plaguing you, you may want to seek help right now. Get yourself a psychiatrist, immediately, and be honest with them. They deal with such issues all the time, and you will probably find a lot of comfort in it.



I'd also like to add that your posts have given me a personal view into the mind of a bigot and rapist. So thank you for the knowledge. _*But please, I urge you to seek help as soon as possible in regards to your comments about rape.
*_


----------



## Sixty Nein (Feb 13, 2011)

I do realize all of the points. I am not a freakin' child, or sociopath that has to be taught empathy or whatever. I just feel them anyways, and I find them to be a pain in the ass, because otherwise that would generally mean that it would subconsciously erupt whenever I try to hide it and shit. I don't really need to do some stupid empathy exorcise, because I am generally not a very empathetic person for whatever reason. I just don't really feel compassion for those who I don't see any sort of use of. I am sorry if this bothers you, but I would generally not try to do that. That and I am generally self-aware of that, to the point of not really needing a therapist, because I generally know myself pretty well anyways, so therapy is not worthwhile. Second of all, I don't want to rape anyone alright! As in forcing my sexual desires onto another human being? That's just gross and I hate doing that. The desire of wanting to sexually control them, is generally along the lines of them being around the tips of my fingers and shit like that. Rape is not going to be in that, because rape would simply make them not enjoy the sex, even in a regretful way. Rape doesn't necessarily bring out loyalty and the shit that I want from them. In reality, I just want to make that person ADDICTED! To me, yet go away whenever I don't want to be around them. That's what I meant. It is complicated and difficult to explain without it sounding rapey, but it's not rapey at all if you think about it. So I might not be getting this across very well.

So no, I don't need a therapist. The fact that whenever I talk about this, and people immediately think that I need to go see a therapist is honestly quite insulting to me, because I GOT MY SHIT LOCKED DOWN! I just need some advice from internet people, so that I can deal with it myself kk? I was able to get rid of my massive antisemitism. I will be able to get rid of these other desires quickly with enough self-awareness.


----------

